
Inside the World's Largest Private Apocalypse Shelter - jackgavigan
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jimdobson/2015/11/05/billionaire-bunker-inside-the-worlds-largest-private-apocalypse-shelter-the-oppidum/
======
Mithaldu
Funny, expensive, but not particularly protective, with half of it above
ground, and even the sub-terranean parts under at most 1 meter of earth.

